# Beware of Mendota



## vpracer (Jan 2, 2018)

Spent a large amount of money on a DXV45 with the Andover doors. After construction of my home, the installer went to install the doors but they are too large. I was hoping to return them for a smaller door but in talking directly to Mendota they won't return them without the original "box". Of course the installing dealer has long discarded the box. $700 down the drain.....BUYERS BEWARE!  I would think at the price point of these fireplaces, Johnson Gas could make an exception for the lack of a box.


----------



## ACDKali (Feb 10, 2018)

vpracer said:


> Spent a large amount of money on a DXV45 with the Andover doors. After construction of my home, the installer went to install the doors but they are too large. I was hoping to return them for a smaller door but in talking directly to Mendota they won't return them without the original "box". Of course the installing dealer has long discarded the box. $700 down the drain.....BUYERS BEWARE!  I would think at the price point of these fireplaces, Johnson Gas could make an exception for the lack of a box.




as a dealer of Mendota they are a great company.  Talk to your dealer about a warranty.  The DXV series has been around for a long period of time and has been a great product.  Your dealer should be able to help, be honest and kind and they should be able to help.  I would pass this through as a warranty in my shop


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes, this sounds a lot more like a dealer issue than a Mendota issue.


----------

